# YSL Pur Black & Lancome Piha Black Lip Glosses



## igswonderworld (Sep 16, 2008)

Ladies can you help me out?..

I really want to try these on, for I have a sneaky suspicion that they will rock everybody's socks off at a club or a party etc. But it seems that Lancome's lipgloss is going to be only offered in the US and YSL could only be pre-ordered from its US website - so what's going on??? Have they forgotten the rest of the world? Hanyways, I want your opinion: do you think these glosses are the shit or should I just go ahead and give up before I barely start lemming these?

And if you have pictures of yourself pulling these glosses off, oh please put them up, I'd love to see them on people in real life rather than on the catwalk.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YSL Pur Black & Lancome Phia Black Lip Glosses*

I want to see pics of the Lancome one! I've seen the ysl one and I have it on order. It rocks! It's so sheer but you can easily build it! It's on the site-who-can-no-longer-be-linked-here.


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: YSL Pur Black & Lancome Phia Black Lip Glosses*

Unfortunatley Lancome and YSl will be very limited edition. Fortunately, it is almost Halloween and there will be a lot of black lipstick around.
JOrdana makes a black lipstick that is slightly sheer and a little shiny, but buildable. Sometimes I use their black under a purple or red or plum. Its only a buck, and its texture is good.


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: YSL Pur Black & Lancome Phia Black Lip Glosses*

My Pur Black arrived today & its the shit.  I'm glad I got it. Its totally buildable too.  Also, compared to the $48 for the Lancome combo its a bargain. I say get it before it turns into a giant Lemming you can't kill & wind up paying way too much for it on ebay


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YSL Pur Black & Lancome Phia Black Lip Glosses*

I went to Bloomie's and picked up mine today.  LOVES IT!!!! The counter just received 4 of them so they really mean that it's very limited.


----------



## pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YSL Pur Black & Lancome Phia Black Lip Glosses*

I grabbed the YSL Pur Black gloss.  It was a pain trying to make it apply evenly, I just ended up using my finger to blend it out...

I do like it, it's very different... I think it would look great with a red lipstick beneath.


----------



## iheartcolor (Nov 9, 2008)

I just picked one up last night - and I am totally in love!!!!

-Lauren


----------



## ambicion6 (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess not so limited because I went yesterday to MAcy's and got Piha Black and Intense lipglosses.  the piha black looks awesome over MAC Red lipstick!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 7, 2009)

Phia (black) Laque Lipgloss frome Lancome finally came to Macy's Hawaii! Yes it looks great over red or smokypink chocolate lipstick, but it looks grey over bare lips. It deepens colours. The Kat Von D collection has a blackish lipgloss but it looks like grey over lipstick and its very thin consistancy.


----------

